# كان الجو باردًا



## dmasu

I am a beginner to Arabic and having a bit of trouble with grammar, could someone please help me to dissect a sentence to uncover all the grammatical functions

ما كان الجو بارداً قبل أسبع

I understand it means 'It was not cold a week ago/ last week' but I would like help finding the subject and object, I think الجو is the subject, would بارداً be an adverb or adjective?


----------



## salsabeel

this sentence doesn't contain neither subject nor object


----------



## dkarjala

dmasu said:


> I am a beginner to Arabic and having a bit of trouble with grammar, could someone please help me to dissect a sentence to uncover all the grammatical functions
> 
> ما كان الجو بارداً قبل أسبع
> 
> I understand it means 'It was not cold a week ago/ last week' but I would like help finding the subject and object, I think الجو is the subject, would بارداً be an adverb or adjective?



This is a verbal sentence whose subject is الجو, however the verb كان has unique qualities in Arabic and it's not really appropriate to speak of 'objects' in this case. The word بارداً is one of several things called خبر كان, i.e. 'the predicate of كان'. When the predicate is a simple noun or adjective, it is always accusative. So it is not an adverbial construction here.

Another way to look at it is that the basic sentence is الجو بارد, with a noun-adjective verbless sentence. The addition of كان makes the predicate accusative, but doesn't change the fact that it is an adjective.

Also note spelling: أسبوع


----------



## Afsar

فهل هذه الجملة صحيحة ايضاً 

- الجو لم يكن باردا قبل اسبوع


----------



## cherine

نعم، صحيحة


----------



## khidmat

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Arabic Guru

> cherine
> نعم، صحيحة         ​


ما دليلك؟



> Afsar
> 
> فهل هذه الجملة صحيحة ايضاً
> 
> - الجو لم يكن باردا قبل اسبوع​



غير صحيحة
لا يجوز تقديم اسم كان وأخواتها عليها؛ لأنه بمنزلة الفاعل من الفعل، فإذا تقدم الفاعل على فعله أصبح مبتدأً، وكذلك إذا تقدم الاسم على الفعل الناسخ أصبح مبتدأ.

يجوز أن نقول: بارداً لم يكن الجو قبل أسبوع

والترتيب على الأصل: لم يكن الجو بارداً قبل أسبوع

وهناك حالات جواز تقديم خبر كان إذا أردت فاطّلع عليها

Good luck


----------



## إسكندراني

وإن لم تكن صحيحة في الأصل إلا أنها شاعت جدا الآن
لكني أريد منك يا «أرابيك جورو» الإتيان بمصدر القاعدة التي ذكرت
ألا يرد في القرآن*
إن الكافرين كانوا لكم عدوا مبينا
إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون
إن الشيطان كان للإنسان عدوا مبينا*
هل يغير حرف «إن» الأمور بشكل ما؟


----------



## abdulwahid

Arabic Guru said:


> ما دليلك؟
> 
> غير صحيحة
> لا يجوز تقديم اسم كان وأخواتها عليها؛ لأنه بمنزلة الفاعل من الفعل، فإذا تقدم الفاعل على فعله أصبح مبتدأً، وكذلك إذا تقدم الاسم على الفعل الناسخ أصبح مبتدأ.
> 
> يجوز أن نقول: بارداً لم يكن الجو قبل أسبوع
> 
> والترتيب على الأصل: لم يكن الجو بارداً قبل أسبوع
> 
> وهناك حالات جواز تقديم خبر كان إذا أردت فاطّلع عليها



I don't understand your objection.

الجو لم يكن باردا

Are you saying that جو is ism kaana and for this reason the sentence is not correct? جو is mubtada the ism of kaana is mustatir in the verb so there is no taqdim here. The sentence is as fasih as it gets


----------



## cherine

I agree with Abdulwahid:
الجو: مبتدأ مرفوع
كان: فعل ماض، واسم كان ضمير مستتر تقديره هو، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل خير المبتدأ
باردًا: خبر كان منصوب
Or am I wrong?


----------



## abdulwahid

I think that you are correct except for one thing. 

وكان مع اسمها وخبرها في محل رفع 

Not only كان واسمها


----------



## Arabic Guru

إسكندراني said:


> وإن لم تكن صحيحة في الأصل إلا أنها شاعت جدا الآن
> لكني أريد منك يا «أرابيك جورو» الإتيان بمصدر القاعدة التي ذكرت
> هل يغير حرف «إن» الأمور بشكل ما؟


ألم تدرس في المرحلة الابتدائية "كان وأخواتها" في كتاب النحو الواضح لـ علي الجارم ومصطفى أمين ؟
تقول القاعدة: تدخل كان على المبتدأ والخبر، فترفع الأول ويسمى اسمها وتنصب الثاني ويسمى خبرها.
وهذا الكتاب وغيره متوفر على " شبكة الانترنت" مثل:
جامع الدروس العربية لـ مصطفى الغلاييني
قواعد اللغة العربية الميسرة لـ فهمي النجار
في التطبيق النحوي والصرفي لـ عبده الراجحي

ولنأخذ الجملة التالية: الجوُ حارٌ
الجو: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.
حار: خبر المبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.
وعند دخول كان، تصبح الجملة : كان الجو حاراً
كان: فعل ماض ناقص مبني على الفتح.
الجو: اسم كان مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.
حاراً: خبر كان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.

أما "إنّ" فهي تعمل عكس عمل كان، فتنصب الاسم وترفع الخبر
مثال: إنّ الجوَّ لطيفٌ
اعراب( إِنَّ الْكافِرِينَ كانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِيناً ) تجده هنا

ارجو منك تعديل الآية الثانية لأن بها خطأ

والصواب: (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا كَانُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَضْحَكُونَ)
اعراب:  (إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ كانَ لِلْإِنْسانِ عَدُوًّا مُبِيناً ) تجده هنا


----------



## abdulwahid

انظر إلى المثال الأخير



> إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ كانَ لِلْإِنْسانِ عَدُوًّا مُبِيناً



من أجل التبسيط نقول
الشيطان عدو مبين

وإذا أدخلنا كان في جملة نستطيع أن نقول

كان الشيطان عدوا مبينا

أو 

الشيطان كان عدوا مبينا

كلا الجملتان صحيحتان


----------



## Arabic Guru

abdulwahid said:


> I don't understand your objection.
> 
> الجو لم يكن باردا
> 
> Are you saying that جو is ism kaana and for this reason the sentence is not correct? جو is mubtada the ism of kaana is mustatir in the verb so there is no taqdim here. The sentence is as fasih as it gets


اصل الجملة: الجوُّ باردٌ، مبتدأ وخبر

لم يكن الجو بارداً أليست هذه الجملة تعني كذلك كان الجو حاراً ؟
وعليه تكون كلمة الجو اسم كان وكلمة بارداً/حاراً خبر كان ولذلك فكان تعمل كما أوضحت للأخ اسكندراني في الرد السابق


cherine said:


> I agree with Abdulwahid:
> الجو: مبتدأ مرفوع
> كان: فعل ماض، واسم كان ضمير مستتر تقديره هو، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل خير المبتدأ
> باردًا: خبر كان منصوب
> Or am I wrong?


Totally Wrong!


abdulwahid said:


> انظر إلى المثال الأخير
> 
> من أجل التبسيط نقول
> الشيطان عدو مبين
> 
> وإذا أدخلنا كان في جملة نستطيع أن نقول
> 
> كان الشيطان عدوا مبينا
> 
> أو
> 
> الشيطان كان عدوا مبينا
> 
> كلا الجملتان صحيحتان


دعنا نأخذ مثالاً غير هذه الآية لأنني لا أريد التأويل في آيات الله حتى لا أقع في الإثم

انظر إلى هذه الآية (وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطانُ لَهُ قَرِيناً فَساءَ قَرِيناً)واعرابها هنا


----------



## abdulwahid

طيب 
المرء أصبح ثاقلا

المرء مبتدأ مرفوع بالإبتداء [أصبح] فعل ماض ناقص من أخوات كان ، واسمها مستتر فيها جوازا تقديره هو [ثاقلاً] خبر أصبح منصوب ، وجملة أصبح مع اسمها وخبرها في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ
http://islamport.com/w/lqh/Web/4282/341.htm


----------



## Arabic Guru

abdulwahid said:


> طيب
> المرء أصبح ثاقلا
> 
> المرء مبتدأ مرفوع بالإبتداء [أصبح] فعل ماض ناقص من أخوات كان ، واسمها مستتر فيها جوازا تقديره هو [ثاقلاً] خبر أصبح منصوب ، وجملة أصبح مع اسمها وخبرها في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ
> http://islamport.com/w/lqh/Web/4282/341.htm



لا تصدق كل ما يكتب على شبكة الانترنت يا عبد الواحد
يجب أن تنظر إلى إعراب البيت ككل
 حسبت التقى والجود خير تجارة رباحا، إذا ما المرء أصبح ثاقلا

انظر لهذا الإعراب


----------



## abdulwahid

هذا وجه آخر من الإعراب وعلى كل فكلامنا يدور حول صحة جملة


> - الجو لم يكن باردا قبل اسبوع​


*أعربها كما شئت ولكن الكلام عربي فصيح*


----------



## إسكندراني

arabic guru said:


> ألم تدرس في المرحلة الابتدائية "كان وأخواتها" في كتاب النحو الواضح لـ علي الجارم ومصطفى أمين ؟


لا، لكن يمكننا الاعتماد على قاعدته لأنه مستقر عند الناس في صحته


> تقول القاعدة: تدخل كان على المبتدأ والخبر، فترفع الأول ويسمى اسمها وتنصب الثاني ويسمى خبرها.



ما علاقة ذلك بجواز تقديم اسمها؟


> ارجو منك تعديل الآية الثانية لأن بها خطأ


تم


> اعراب( إِنَّ الْكافِرِينَ كانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِيناً ) تجده هنا
> اعراب:  (إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ كانَ لِلْإِنْسانِ عَدُوًّا مُبِيناً ) تجده هنا


هذا في الواقع الرد الذي نبحث عنه، سأستقصي أمر الجملتين وأرجع لكم


abdulwahid said:


> المرء  مبتدأ مرفوع بالإبتداء [أصبح] فعل ماض ناقص من أخوات كان ، واسمها مستتر  فيها جوازا تقديره هو [ثاقلاً] خبر أصبح منصوب ، وجملة أصبح مع اسمها  وخبرها في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ


ما دام هذا الإعراب المعقد مقبول، فما المانع من تقديم اسم كان؟
ولو كان إعراب خاطئ لكن الجملة صحيحة، وثمة إعراب آخر، فما المانع من تقديم اسم كان؟


----------



## abdulwahid

When it comes to 'irab it would be wrong to say that al-jaww is ism kana because the ism of kaana never preceeds it, just as the subject never preceeds the verb. Qaama zaydun = fi'l wa faa'il, Zaydun qaama = mubtada wa khabr. 

الجو لم يكن باردا

The correct i'rab is that jaww is mubtada and that the ism of kaana is a damir mustatir as mentioned before. It would be wrong to say that jaww is ism kaana muqaddam

On a side note, the example in a previous post

إذا ما المرء أصبح ثاقل

is complicated because إذا is always followed by a verb, and if it's not (like in this case) then the grammarians estimate that there is a verb following إذا.


----------



## إسكندراني

In cases like this I can't help but find the grammarians pedantic and unhelpful. But can we conclude that in some convoluted way:
الجو كان باردا
is valid and correct?


----------



## abdulwahid

I think that if you really get into grammar you will understand the reasons why they differentiate between, for example, a mubtada and a subject. There is a logic behind the rulings.

Yes the sentence is valid and correct.


----------



## dkarjala

إسكندراني said:


> In cases like this I can't help but find the grammarians pedantic and unhelpful. But can we conclude that in some convoluted way:
> الجو كان باردا
> is valid and correct?



Of course it is. The confusion here stems from the understanding of what is and isn't _ism kaana_. The rule states that _ism kaana_ *cannot* precede _kaana_. This is true: *because it becomes a mubtada', not because the sentence becomes incorrect. *Nowhere does it say that the _sentence_ is incorrect, only that _ism kaana_ ceases to be the noun and is transferred, as Cherine, Abdulwahid et. al. mentioned, to the ضمير مستتر_. _

In fact, many of the manuals I consulted after this confusing thread say just that, and then give examples. Perhaps there is a difference between schools?


----------



## إسكندراني

لست أدري لكني أستبعد الاختلاف في هذا الموضوع
عموما الأمر بات واضحا
شكرا لردودكم جميعا


----------



## Arabic Guru

abdulwahid said:


> هذا وجه آخر من الإعراب وعلى كل فكلامنا يدور حول صحة جملة
> 
> 
> 
> أعربها كما شئت ولكن الكلام عربي فصيح[/b][/font][/color]


 الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية، وقال الشافعي: "... ألا يستقيم أن نكون إخواناً وإن لم نتفق في مسألة"
كلنا يخطئ، ولا أقول عن نفسي بأنني معصوم عن الخطأ – حاشا لله - 
كان الأولى بنا منذ البداية أن نفهم المقصود من كلام الرجل وأصل عنوان الموضوع الذي طرحه، فهو – أغلب الظن- لديه جملة ويريد أن ينفيها: فجملته كانت" كان الجو بارداً – عنوان الموضوع-  


dmasu said:


> I am a beginner to Arabic and having a bit of trouble with grammar, could someone please help me to dissect a sentence to uncover all the grammatical functions
> 
> ما كان الجو بارداً قبل أسبع
> 
> I understand it means 'It was not cold a week ago/ last week' but I would like help finding the subject and object, I think الجو is the subject, would بارداً be an adverb or adjective?


وهو قد سأل عن الفاعل subject  وعن adverb النعت
لكننا شطحنا كثيراً وابتعدنا عن الموضوع الأصلي، وتستطيع يا أخ عبد الواحد أن تضغط هنا لتبيان الرأي الراجح في هذه المسألة، وكذلك تستطيع أن ترجع لكتاب المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم وتستخرج ورود كلمتي " لم يكن" فيه


أما ما طرحه الرجل الآخر هنا:


Afsar said:


> فهل هذه الجملة صحيحة ايضاً
> 
> - الجو لم يكن باردا قبل اسبوع


 فكما قال الدكتور عبد الرحمن بودرع هنا: " ولكن هذا لا يمنع صحةَ : الجو لم يكن صحواً، إذا اقتضى السياقُ الابتداء بالجو" وأقول: من ناحية الابتداء، فلا نعلم هل ابتدأ السياق بها أم لا – واغلب الظن – لا لأن أصل السياق ابتدأ بجملة: (ما كان الجو بارداً قبل أسبع) وهذا واضح في أول مشاركة.

وفي النهاية لا بد من الإشارة كذلك، إلى أن اعراب كلمة الجوّ في كلتا الجملتين يتغير، فهي في:

لم يكن الجو بارداً (اسم كان)
الجو لم يكن بارداً (مبتدأ)




والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لتوضيحك الأمر وأفهم الآن لماذا ينبغي التفريق بين اسم كان والمبتدأ جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdulwahid

السلام عليكم

مداخلتي الأولى كانت بسبب ردك على شرين إذ قلت إن جملة *الجو لم يكن باردا قبل أسبوع* غير صحيحة

أما تغيير الإعراب على حسب موقع كلمة *الجو *فقد ذكر عدة مرات في أثناء المناقشة فراجعها إن شئت

عندي استفسار ماذا تعني بهذا


> وأقول: من ناحية الابتداء، فلا نعلم هل ابتدأ السياق بها أم لا – واغلب الظن – لا لأن أصل السياق ابتدأ بجملة: (ما كان الجو بارداً قبل أسبع) وهذا واضح في أول مشاركة.



لست أدري ماذا تقصود بهذا الكلام إذ من الواضح أنه بدأ بكلمة الجو لا غير


----------



## Arabic Guru

abdulwahid said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندي استفسار ماذا تعني بهذا
> لست أدري ماذا تقصود بهذا الكلام إذ من الواضح أنه بدأ بكلمة الجو لا غير



وعليكم السلام
أقصد السائل الأول هنا وهذا السياق الذي اتكلم عنه


dmasu said:


> I am a beginner to Arabic and having a bit of trouble with grammar, could someone please help me to dissect a sentence to uncover all the grammatical functions
> 
> ما كان الجو بارداً قبل أسبع
> 
> I understand it means 'It was not cold a week ago/ last week' but I would like help finding the subject and object, I think الجو is the subject, would بارداً be an adverb or adjective?



على العموم، حصل خير، وقد كان النقاش ممتعاً ومفيداً

ملحوظة: تقصود = تقصد


----------



## abdulwahid

الحمد لله

كلنا طلاب والعربية بحر واسع


----------

